# Recommended Sparkplugs



## AZdriver (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm approaching 100K miles on my 05 V6 Frontier and will be doing a sparkplug change soon.

Platinum, Double Platinum, Iridium?
Autolite, Bosch, NGK, Denso,?


Can anyone recommended the best replacement plug?


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

AZdriver said:


> I'm approaching 100K miles on my 05 V6 Frontier and will be doing a sparkplug change soon.
> 
> Platinum, Double Platinum, Iridium?
> Autolite, Bosch, NGK, Denso,?
> ...


I've alway's stayed with the OE spark plug. They've allready got the right temperature plug worked out, so I don't see any reason to change. 

Especially since these plug's are spec'd for 105K miles.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't recommend any plug other than NGK, which is the original equipment plug on all Nissans. 

Your Frontier will take NGK #6240 gapped at 0.044". They are NGK laser platinums.
FYI, if you have a good assortment of tools and some patience, you can replace the #1 and #3 cylinder plugs without removing the upper intake plenum. For #1, the ignition coil can be seperated from the boot (be careful not to drop the resistor-spring) and removed through the hole in the plenum. The plug, itself, is not too bad to remove once the coil is out of the way. For the #3 plug, the ignition coil can be removed in one piece, but you'll need some 3/8-1/4" drive reducers and universals to get the plug out and in. It takes me about 40 minutes to replace a set of plugs without pulling the intake plenum and around 2 hours, 15 minutes to replace them with removing the intake plenum.


----------



## AZdriver (Sep 8, 2005)

6240 it is! 

Thanks!


----------



## Upshifter (Jan 22, 2015)

*Bosch Platinum II*

I've been driving a long time, and I have tried many spark plugs. The only ones that improve performance that I have found are German "Bosch Platinum II" spark plugs. You don't have to set the gap, and they improve gas mileage. 

Using a K&N air filter and the Platinum II plugs I get 30 mpg highway; and that beats the stated EPA 27 mpg. But, you must not use regular Bosch plugs; only the "Platinum II" or the "Platinum IV" deliver superior performance.

Since I live in a moderate climate were it never gets too hot or too cold, and the area is near sea level, that could be why I get the 30 mpg on my 2004 Frontier. To my knowledge, no other plugs give this kind improvement.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Hopefully they are better than the older Bosch platinum spark plugs! They used to cause all kinds of misfiring problems in the Nissans. I'll stick with my NGK's.


----------



## Upshifter (Jan 22, 2015)

smj999smj said:


> Hopefully they are better than the older Bosch platinum spark plugs! They used to cause all kinds of misfiring problems in the Nissans. I'll stick with my NGK's.


I stated "Platinum II", and that is a totally different spark plug than Bosch regular platinum plugs. Although I've never had a problem with using regular 
Bosch plugs in motorcycles, chainsaws, and lawn mowers. I have had trouble with NGKs that came on a new Yamaha bike I once owned. But, all regular spark plugs cannot compare with a Bosch Platinum II or Platinum IV, which work on a different principal than other spark plugs. Yet, I can't see any difference in performance between Bosch Platinum II, and Bosch Platinum IV except price and the IV has 4 electrodes, not 2. I've used both, and both beat all other spark plugs that I know of. Really. If they didn't work better, then I wouldn't use them.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

Upshifter said:


> I've been driving a long time, and I have tried many spark plugs. The only ones that improve performance that I have found are German "Bosch Platinum II" spark plugs. You don't have to set the gap, and they improve gas mileage.
> 
> Using a K&N air filter and the Platinum II plugs I get 30 mpg highway; and that beats the stated EPA 27 mpg. But, you must not use regular Bosch plugs; only the "Platinum II" or the "Platinum IV" deliver superior performance.
> 
> Since I live in a moderate climate were it never gets too hot or too cold, and the area is near sea level, that could be why I get the 30 mpg on my 2004 Frontier. To my knowledge, no other plugs give this kind improvement.


All of that may be True.

But putting in an Air Filter that increase's air flow to the Engine,, beg's the need to know,, if the Air is being Filtered as good as the OE Style Filter. Air that is not filtered as good as OE,, can Wear the Engine out Faster. I'm not saying that the K&N Filter isn't filtering the dirt as good as the OE Filter,, I don't want to take a chance on that. The Air Filter is just as important as the Oil filter, and I don't stray from the Nissan Oil filter, and I stay with the same Style,, if not the same OE Air Filter.

I don't know why anybody would have a desire to deviate from the OE Sparkplug's,, because they are supposed to be the correct heat range,,and are spec'd to last 105K Mile's. That's good enough for me,, and If it Ain't Broke,, I don't try and fix it.

Did you buy your truck New,, and how many mile's have you put on your Truck,, since you got it.

The 4.0 Frontier Motor,, has plenty of power for me, and if I need more performance,, then I need to get a Stronger Engine and Truck.

When I was Young,, I wanted to get more performance out of a smaller engine,, but as the year's rolled by,, I learned that it was a Whole Lot Cheaper, to use the Truck/Engine within the performance parameter's set by the Manufacturer, to get the most durability, out of the Truck & Engine, over the longest length of time.

If you are getting over 200K & 300K mile's out of your Frontier,, then I want to hear all about how you are doing it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm not big on K&N air filters, as well. They let a lot more dirt pass than a conventional paper filter and the oil used on the cloth can get on the hotwire of the MAS and attract dust and cause incorrect readings. Conventional paper filters flow sufficient air flow for street driven vehicles under normal driving conditions; K&N filters show their advantage on performance engines at high RPM that require a lot of cfm. But, to each his own! Then there's the ISO 5011 test:

ISO 5011 Duramax Air Filter Test Report - MotoWiki


----------



## AZdriver (Sep 8, 2005)

Several years ago I removed the fresh air scoop that was attached to the air filter box, and sucked air in from the fender well. Once removed from the filter box, the larger diameter hole allows for less restricted airflow, while still using OEM air filters. 

I got noticeably better acceleration, and at the time hiway driving between Phoenix and Tucson increased from the usual 26-28 mpg to a solid 29-30 mpg.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I did the same thing on my 03 Tacoma 4x4 4-cyl. The air filter got dirtier quicker, but it did perform and sound better! Gas mileage stayed the same, however.


----------



## Upshifter (Jan 22, 2015)

BRubble said:


> All of that may be True.
> 
> But putting in an Air Filter that increase's air flow to the Engine,, beg's the need to know,, if the Air is being Filtered as good as the OE Style Filter. Air that is not filtered as good as OE,, can Wear the Engine out Faster. I'm not saying that the K&N Filter isn't filtering the dirt as good as the OE Filter,, I don't want to take a chance on that. The Air Filter is just as important as the Oil filter, and I don't stray from the Nissan Oil filter, and I stay with the same Style,, if not the same OE Air Filter.
> 
> ...


I've had 3 new Nissan pickups, all 4 cyl; and I've never had a failure of any kind with them. I've had the 2004 for 10 years and about 50,000 miles. My 1993 Nissan became a down payment on a new motor home in 1995. I had a 2002 Frontier, but it was smashed into by a truck wreck. I used the insurance money to buy the 2004.

I have never driven but one car over 200,000 miles; and that was a 1968 Volkswagen Type 3 fastback. It was rusty, but the running gear was still good when I traded it in on a 1983 GMC S15 pickup. Also, I have never used-up and wore out any car, truck, or motorcycle that I've owned.

(Unless you are over 65 years old, then I was driving and maintaining cars, trucks, and motorcycles before you were born. I'm 80.) 

Keeping with the manufacturers recommendations is a good idea; but I hardly consider using different spark-plugs and an after-market air cleaner radical modifications to the vehicle, especially when I know they work. 

Now, since you want to call me a "liar", well be my guest; because I've been called worse than that during my life from experts. Just pity all of us unfortunate people buying K&N filters and Bosch plugs and thinking they save gasoline. :nerd:


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

Upshifter said:


> I've had 3 new Nissan pickups, all 4 cyl; and I've never had a failure of any kind with them. I've had the 2004 for 10 years and about 50,000 miles. My 1993 Nissan became a down payment on a new motor home in 1995. I had a 2002 Frontier, but it was smashed into by a truck wreck. I used the insurance money to buy the 2004.
> 
> I have never driven but one car over 200,000 miles; and that was a 1968 Volkswagen Type 3 fastback. It was rusty, but the running gear was still good when I traded it in on a 1983 GMC S15 pickup. Also, I have never used-up and wore out any car, truck, or motorcycle that I've owned.
> 
> ...


I surely appologize, cause I didn't mean to come accross with disrespect. I came across bad,, but meant no harm. I need to be more kind, with the word's that I type.

I guess I'm just too set in my way's on useing OE stuff, and not wanting to take any chance's with these expensive engine's now.

I had a '93 Nissan Truck too, for 20 year's. After I bought the '13 Frontier,, I cleaned, Waxed, & Polished it up real good. 1st person that saw it, bought it. After I got it all spiffy,, kind of wished that I had the money to keep it,, but needed to use the money proceed's on the new '13.

Maybe someday,, I'll see that '93 on the road again. That's the longest that I've ever been able to keep any vehicle,, excepting, the '88 MTD Lawn Tractor. I get a real kick out of seeing how long I can keep thing's going.

Good luck


----------



## Upshifter (Jan 22, 2015)

BRubble said:


> I surely appologize, cause I didn't mean to come accross with disrespect. I came across bad,, but meant no harm. I need to be more kind, with the word's that I type.
> 
> I guess I'm just too set in my way's on useing OE stuff, and not wanting to take any chance's with these expensive engine's now.
> 
> ...


You don't have to apologize. Sometimes I'm too thin skinned and overreact. 

K&N filters are known to damage some engine sensors in fuel injection systems, generally from over-oiling them. Oil is sometimes destructive; and a friend of mine who is a master mechanic from Germany said, "If you are going to use a K&N filter then use it dry." The K&N filter people deny a problem, but I'm careful not to use too much oil. I've never had a problem with one.


----------



## Countrygent51 (Jul 11, 2021)

BRubble said:


> All of that may be True.
> 
> But putting in an Air Filter that increase's air flow to the Engine,, beg's the need to know,, if the Air is being Filtered as good as the OE Style Filter. Air that is not filtered as good as OE,, can Wear the Engine out Faster. I'm not saying that the K&N Filter isn't filtering the dirt as good as the OE Filter,, I don't want to take a chance on that.  The Air Filter is just as important as the Oil filter, and I don't stray from the Nissan Oil filter, and I stay with the same Style,, if not the same OE Air Filter.
> 
> ...


I'm up to 217k on my 2000 nissan frontier with the 3.3l and still going strong just took the whole plenum and hoses off to put fresh hoses and cleaned the plenum new plugs and Injectors and anything else that I could replace underneath the plenum while I had it off super tune up and tossed on some 2 inch stainless turbo headers just to top it off.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

Countrygent51 said:


> I'm up to 217k on my 2000 nissan frontier with the 3.3l and still going strong just took the whole plenum and hoses off to put fresh hoses and cleaned the plenum new plugs and Injectors and anything else that I could replace underneath the plenum while I had it off super tune up and tossed on some 2 inch stainless turbo headers just to top it off.


Country,

I alway's like to hear about higher mileage Nissan Truck's. The Higher the Mileage the better. I've read about several Gen II V6's getting close to 400K mile's and a Fellow up in a Northern State got 1M mile's out of a Gen II 4cyl. Anything over 700K mile's on the original engine is a whole lot of mile's IMO.

Pic's are appreciated and also the 2" SS Header's. I'm a Fan of SS. I have SS Step Rail's and SS Hitch Ball, not so much for the Shine, although that's ok, but for the Anti Rust. I Hate Rust and The Rusty Look. I notice on my '13 that Nissan didn't coat the Drive Shaft with An Anti Rust Coating, and the DriveShaft is Coated with Rust, that drip's rusty water on the garage floor after driveing in the rain. On the New Frontier's they spent a little extra to coat the DriveShaft with an Anti Rust Coating.

On the other hand Nissan is going headstrong with increaseing Plastic on the Frontend's without a Metal Front Bumper and Increaseing Plastic on the Rear, which appear's heading toward elliminateing the rear metal bumper. IMO a Truck without Front and Rear Metal Bumper's isn't really a Pickup, but Rather an SUV/TRUCK. I'm pretty sure they are doing this to Lure an SUV Buyer over to a Pickup that has a Beautified Plastic Front and Rear end. On the other hand Truck's with Metal Front and Rear Bumper's with 6' Bed's, Sale's continue to Soar.

Regards,


----------

